# pegelanzeige soundkarte



## seeboot (30. September 2002)

Ich habe ein gigabyte motherboard (7ZXR) mit Win2000 als betriebssystem. Der onboard Soundchip ist von creative (PCI128) und nun habe ich folgendes "Problem". Während man unter Win98 im Lautstärkenmenü unter Aufnahme eine Pegelanzeige zur Aussteuerung sieht, fehlt diese unter Win2000. Das heißt ich kann meine Aufnahmen über lin-in oder micro nur auf verdacht aussteuern. Nun die frage ob jemand weiß, ob es da eine Lösung gibt, oder ein tool, das entsprechendes anzeigt. (die neusten treiber sind alle installiert)
daniel


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

Die Lautstärkesteuerung ist meistens OSseitig. Du musst also nicht nur die Treiber für die Karte installieren, sondern auch die Programme, die dabei waren. Da gibt es z.B. den CreativeMixer...


----------

